# G-14 & H-14



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

There is currently an H-14 in need of repair for $350 and a pile of misc equipment listed as fitting a G-14 Bolens in our local PennySaver. I have no clue how old these machines are or any inherent problems. I only know the reputation the older Bolens and I'm interested. I'd appreciate any info you folks might have on the above as well as if the equipment will fit.
Thanks in advance,
Chiz


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Chiz
These tractors are 14hp tecumseh powered tubeframes. They were made from 73-78. The G-14 (1453) is an eight speed gear transmission 3 forward and 1 reverse with a hi and low range. The H-14 is a hydro (1456). Either one is a nice tractor and there are many attachments available for the tube frame series which started back in 1962 with the 600 and ran until 1978. What repairs does the H-14 need? What attachments are included?
Check the bolens section for "tube frame attachments" post to get an idea of what was/is?? available for these machines. $350 sounds a little steep w/o knowing the condition of the tractor and the type of attachments and their condition.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Chiz
One other thing, there were another series of "medium frame" tractors that included a G14XL and a H14XL. These are different tractors than the G14 and H14 and attachments as far as I know are not interchangeable. Be sure the tractor and the attachments are part of the same series.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Sixchows is right. I used to have an H14XL. Nothing from my tube frames would fit it. It was a good tractor, just always wished it didn't have a Tecumseh.


----------



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks guys. I talked to the guy and he would only say that it needed some "usual" stuff that an old tractor would need taking care of. I didn't go yet but I get a bad feel for the way the guy handled the questions. Sure appreciate the info on what works and what doesn't, as well as opinon on value. Tractor folks are the best for getting their heads together.
Thanks,
Chiz


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

ironhat
If you're seriously looking for a nice bolens tractor, check on ebay or pm blackjackjake he's in pa also and has tractors from time to time for sale.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

"usual" stuff that an old tractor would need taking care of."



Like a motor rebuild, new deck, new tires, steering rebuild, tranny work etc etc etc etc


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey...

That sounds like all of my tractors.


----------

